# Is this a full pit?



## JoshSyder (May 7, 2012)

I got a puppy out of the newspaper for free and the ad was very vauge. The ad said free pitbull and jack russel puppies. he seems pretty small but has alot of pitbull features. He is about 8 months old now. If anyone could help me figure out what type of dog i have i would appreciate it alot.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I cant see the pics but please refer to this thread for answers
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html


----------



## JoshSyder (May 7, 2012)

Here are the links to the pictures i understand you can not know for sure if it is a purebred or what. i am just trying to get an educated guess because i have never owned a pitbull. also i would like to know how big i should expect him to get. he is 8 months and 37 pounds.

Baxter | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Baxter | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I wouldn't think too much bigger he will fill out more, I would GUESS maybe around 45lbs finished weight. but that is just a guess.

for guessing we really cant on the breed, so many look so similar and when mixed they can take on any of the traits of any of the breeds or a mix of traits from all of them. to me the dog looks lab mixed but very well could be APBT or some other bully breed mix. I would just call it a mix breed or mutt. there are threads on here you can read up on what to watch for with any bully breed or bully breed mix and training tips, but not knowing what other breeds are in there you can see other traits not related to the bully breeds. he is cute though and im sure will make a great buddy. Any questions you have specifically just ask away. There are lots of people here who will help regardless of what breed he is or isnt.


----------



## JoshSyder (May 7, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Take at this thread and link it might help you understand. I know your pup is not from a shelter, but the same theory's can be applied.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43781-what-pit-bull.html


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Like everyone else already said, without edigree papers you will never know. In my opinion, he does look like a Jack Russell/pit bull mix though. However, other crosses can achieve the same or similar look. He is a total cutie!!!


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

JoshSyder said:


> I got a puppy out of the newspaper for free and the ad was very vauge. The ad said free pitbull and jack russel puppies. he seems pretty small but has alot of pitbull features. He is about 8 months old now. If anyone could help me figure out what type of dog i have i would appreciate it alot.


Hes is adorable. And as for being purebred you can't tell w/o papers. But from the way he looks, I would say he is probably a mix.


----------

